# So good to find you here!



## lnewhouse (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi out there - I'm a one-stop-shop drama teacher at a very, very small school district, and I'm often the only voice for theatre. I just found out that our small stage is due to be refinished (which is good, right?) but they want to put a nice shiny Bball finish on it. I promised the head of maintenance that I would send him some info on a black finish, so in my search for it I found you! I really need to give some "expert" info, since my degree and experience are evidently not quite enough for them. Oy. They really don't understand that a stage is a work space. Can anybody steer me in the right direction, or give me an expert opinion I can share with the district? 

They also said if I didn't remove the flats, costumes, props, makeup, black boxes, etc., they would throw it all away or burn it. My kids made those flats and a lot of those costumes

Thank you, thank you!

Lisa


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth, lnewhouse. We're glad you've found us too.

If you haven't found it already, this is likely the most pertinent thread to your dilemma: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/scenery/8013-case-black-stage-floor-surround.html. Typing "stage floor" into the search box also returns many hits.

Sounds as though you have a storage issue, but few, if any, theatres have all the storage they need. If the scenery/props/costumes/etc. are in the way of the deck refinishers, why not just temporarily move them into the house? It's also a great opportunity to organize and edit your stock. I don't know of any theatres that wouldn't benefit from a good cleaning. Maybe even have a rummage sale for fundraising. Why does this sound like a commercial for the TV show Clean Sweep? Is that still on?

You'll find many other secondary educators (_that_ doesn't sound quite right) on here to offer advice. See the social group: ControlBooth - Theatre Educators. (We haven't quite figured out what to do with Social Groups yet; maybe you could help us with that.)


----------

